# IPFW Rules



## davefarthing (Jan 16, 2003)

How can I make permanant changes the IPFW rules from terminal?

also 

does anyone no where IPFW in Jaguar saves the rules that are set through System Preferences?

one last one

If I do an IPFW Flush to clear the current rules how do I reload the Startup rules?



Any help would be appreaciated

Thanks

.Dave


----------



## paracord (Jan 16, 2003)

To make rules permanent add them to /etc/firewall.conf.

Should be in firewall.conf

/sbin/ipfw -q /etc/firewall.conf

One more thing, if you start using ipfw in this manner, i.e not going through the system preferences and then start up and shut down services through the sharing panel, it may flush your rules. So if this happens you might want to have a script, on cron, that checks your rules every minute or so. Something like 
	
	



```
if ipfw list | grep "one of your rules" > /dev/null
then 
echo " "
else /sbin/ipfw -q /etc/firewall.conf
fi
```


----------



## 96.9 (Jan 16, 2003)

Where is there good info online about ipfw for os x ?

I understand unix I just havnt done much with ipfw .


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 17, 2003)

Borrow Brickhouse's startup script and use that configuration. It makes life very easy; then just append your rules to the /etc/firewall.conf file and it will apply them at boot time.


----------



## 96.9 (Jan 17, 2003)

Brickhouse , didnt think of that .

Ill look into it .


----------

